# TDS Meter



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone around today that has one that I can use? I'll be in the pickering area if that helps. 

Thanks!

If not I'll just head up to SUM to get their in-line one.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have one. You can borrow it any time. Bring a water sample or take it for the weekend. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I got anxious and just went out to SUM and bought an in-line TDS. Thanks for the offer though Kevin.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No problem Dave. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> So I got anxious and just went out to SUM and bought an in-line TDS. Thanks for the offer though Kevin.


May I ask what model and how much does one of these inline units cost at SUM? I see there's one on eBay for $32.95 w/ free shipping.

Also, I know RO is better than tap water, however my Aquasafe system only came with an RO membrane and a polishing filter (no DI filtration) -- how important is a Deionizer?

Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

zk4444 said:


> May I ask what model and how much does one of these inline units cost at SUM? I see there's one on eBay for $32.95 w/ free shipping.
> 
> Also, I know RO is better than tap water, however my Aquasafe system only came with an RO membrane and a polishing filter (no DI filtration) -- how important is a Deionizer?
> 
> Thanks.


Very important. Buy additional DI Unit. This guy also has TDS for $24

https://www.reefwater.net/store/products_detail.php?ProductID=14

https://www.reefwater.net/store/products_detail.php?ProductID=13

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/kl-139-tds-tester-2-x-cr2032-58462?item=1


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tds meter*

i have seen those alt at various home depots and ronas , for approx 16 dollars .


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll look into the links and also might check out my local home depot. 

I think I'd actually prefer the in-line type so it's fixed and will give me instant TDS readings -- so any idea how much they are at SUM? I'd rather not order it from eBay if there's not much difference in price.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

zk4444 said:


> Thanks guys I'll look into the links and also might check out my local home depot.
> 
> I think I'd actually prefer the in-line type so it's fixed and will give me instant TDS readings -- so any idea how much they are at SUM? I'd rather not order it from eBay if there's not much difference in price.


There is a lot to be said for having a hand held as well as in line! Need to test the bucket you have your water change water in... Not easy with your inline unit!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have an inline and the only probe I have hooked up is the "out" so I use the "in" for testing the bucket and whatnot.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

J_T said:


> There is a lot to be said for having a hand held as well as in line! Need to test the bucket you have your water change water in... Not easy with your inline unit!





altcharacter said:


> I have an inline and the only probe I have hooked up is the "out" so I use the "in" for testing the bucket and whatnot.


Good points gents. I guess I should just stick with the handheld then, take it anywhere I need to do a test.

Can't wait to receive my DI Canister Add-On Kit order and check the water quality difference between my tap vs. RO/DI.

Can I expect to see a huge difference? I'm with Ajax municipal water supply.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

my tap water is reading 180ppm. I would think Ajax (with the nuclear powerhouse) would read like 2000ppm right?


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

maybe 1000 -- 2000ppm would be in the town of Pickering Lol


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

whitby i get 110ppm and im between darlington and pickering plants. maybe the radiation kills everything lowering the disolved solids


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to Home Depot and ask them for a water purity tester (when i said TDS reader they had no clue)

They have a TDS reader for 16 bucks.. cheapest ive seen anywhere


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tds meter*

when u ask anyone at home depot where they keepthe tds meter , they will all look at u like a deer in headlights ...........huhhhhhhhh
i searched and searched and asked and got that from all the home depots i went to . then one day when i was walking down the isles there they were hanging in the beam that supports the shelves in a aisle that had nothing to do with ro water .they have them hanging where in the isles like all the gimmick stuff.
i think i still have the pkging for mine i will look at it and give u a upc number maybe that will help 
cheers


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*TDS Meter a.k.a. Water Purity Tester*

Got my home depot $16 TDS meter today from the Pickering location.

Took some reading today and my results here in Ajax are:

Tap = 130ppm
RO = 005ppm
DI = 000ppm yes! 

It was at the same isle where they sell the RO water systems (receipt item code #810747013542).

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504


----------

